# Accessories Board Cleanup--Please Read!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, folks--

Love it that we have so many Accessory lovers here! But the board has gotten a little cluttered, there are a lot of different threads on the same essential topic. I'm going to be moving through doing some major cleanup.

It makes it a lot easier for new folks to find info if there aren't multiple threads on the same topic. I'll be combining similar threads and the index listing subject will be that of the older thread in general. I know some of you have notifications set up, I'm sorry, but we've got to do some housecleaning.

Remember, before posting, you can do a search--there's a box in the upper right hand corner where you can type in your search term. If you're in a board, like Accessories, the board you are in will be searched. To do a search of all of Kindleboards, click on Home in the top menu, then start your search. I know we all love to have "our" topic, but if we have something on the subject already, please post in the existing thread.

Also, you can click on any of the headings in the Index to sort by that heading--Subject, Started By, Replies, Views and Last Post (although I'm not entirely sure what the sort order on that is). This can be very helpful if you're looking for a particular topic.

Lastly, a reminder that having a clear subject really helps! The Accessory folks are pretty good about this, I don't really have any complaints on this issue.

Thanks for helping us keep Kindleboards both friendly and user-friendly!

Betsy








_(I needed a moderator's sun hat out here in SD.)_


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for doing this, Betsy! 

PS I don't know how heavy that hat is, but for a nominal fee I could mount a helmet-cam on that thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, 

I've cleaned up a whole lot of chit chat from this sticky thread, and will continue to keep it fairly free of chit chat.  Remember, the stickies are references threads!  If you want to discuss accessories, please feel free to join one of the many threads in progress or start a new one.  Or, if you want to just chat, check out the chat room or Not Quite Kindle...

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

That is an awesome hat.  Don't change a thing.  Harvey can get his own hat.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks, Betsy. I'll try to be mindful when i'm posting q's and threads. 
s.


----------

